# Worried about mods that will affect your brake bias? Read this first.



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, it's another StopTech article. I don't care though, cause it's a damn good one. If you're thinking about doing any major brake modifications to your car, read it before you buy anything. It might save you money in the long run.

Here it is.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I love StopTech. They have an incredible amount of great reads, and this is definately a good one :thumbup: 

Considering I have a higher coeffecient pad on the front than the rear but much stickier tyres than stock, I think I am sitting on the ideal set for my car


----------

